

Samsung Announces TecTiles, Brings Programmable NFC Tags to the Masses - kul
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/12/samsung-announces-tectiles-brings-programmable-nfc-tags-to-the-masses/

======
sturmeh
... or you could get them here: <http://www.tagstand.com/> for a third of the
price and use an app that ties in with the existing profile infrastructure
like tasker.

~~~
kul
thanks. kul from Tagstand here. Submitted this to see what HN had to say.
We've been working on NFC Task Launcher
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jwsoft.nfc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jwsoft.nfcactionlauncher))
for a while now, which is similar to this Samsung app.

~~~
ben1040
This tool is great. I have an NFC sticker on my nightstand lamp now so when I
trigger it, my ringer/notification volume goes to zero, alarm volume goes way
up, and I set an alarm to wake up the following morning.

I used to be really sloppy at muting the phone at night and this cures that.
My wife is a light sleeper and I can now make sure I am not waking her up at
stupid o'clock in the morning when I get an email overnight.

I bought a bunch more tags from Tagstand and I am looking forward to finding
more stuff to do with them.

------
51Cards
Simple use... two of these by the door would make my life easier.

Going out: turn off WiFi, turn on GPS, Bluetooth, turn up the ringer volume
and screen brightness, etc.

Coming in: do the reverse.

Of course I can make it even easier with On{X} and trigger the same on
detection of my home WiFi network (other than turning off WiFi of course)

~~~
gojomo
When you lose the home Wifi signal, do the 'going out' actions (including turn
off Wifi). When GPS tells you you're back home, do the 'coming in' actions
(including Wifi back on). Seems even smoother than NFC touchpoints.

~~~
__alexs
That requires running GPS a lot. Better to just look for certain sets of cell
towers. Llama does this on Android already.

~~~
coob
iOS does this with Location reminders. Not editing system settings, but you
can geofence like this.

------
zheng
Its things like this that will hopefully continue the push of automation in
general society. We as hackers have long seen the power in automation, but the
general public sees a computer as something that is powerful, but adds
complexity to their life. Apple does a great job at fighting this image that
technology == complexity, and that's part of why they are successful, IMHO. I
just can't wait until the real wave of automation hits the general market with
force.

------
roel_v
Are these things rfid under another name? If so, what rfid tech do they use? I
have an rfid tag implanted in my hand that I'd love to find a use for in this
context :)

~~~
a-stjohn
As I understand it, NFC is similar to RFID, but RFID provides one-way
communication, while NFC provides two-way communication. Someone please
correct me if I'm wrong.

------
vannevar
How is this different from handing your unlocked phone to a stranger and
telling them to have at it?

------
miahi
The price ($3 each) is huge. Passive RFID tags usually cost less than $0.15.

------
stevejabs
Doesn't ICS out-of-the-box support the majority of what this app is trying to
accomplish?

~~~
omarseyal
Yeah, you could say that. Lots of the features are simply writing uris that
trigger intents. That said, they're selling passive tags for $3 each. The user
who buys that is likely not going to know how that placing a uri on a tag is
easy and free...

